# My boer bucks & nubians enjoying there new hay feeder & big buck still likes to climb



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well my big old buck still likes to climb and jump lol


I put him in a little time out. I wasn't expecting this to happen. I have a video also. 

I never expected him to climb it. I thought he would ram it or just stay back
He kept chasing one of the bucks away so I tried this. It doesn't work. I guess I'll make another feeder lol
It was funny though haha. I litterly got the first time on pictures . Then I took him back and blocked off with the wheelbarrow then I recorded him haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Too cute.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Too funny! They can be such smart brats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Are all those goats bucks in these pictures? If so why do you have so many


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes they are all males. The small guys are for meat. I sell them for meat and my family eats them. There are 2 big ones for meat. And the others are for breeding

I made seperete pens for the little guys. Whenever I try to sell them they look small besides the big guys haha.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking boys! I love it when the big guys act like kids!


----------

